# New to site and need help please.



## Hwyman1971 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello all.
I have ran into a problem setting up my system. I had everything running great till I went out and bought a dvd recorder. now I cant seem to integrate it into my system. 

I have the following components. TV - Sony KF-E50A10, Bell Express Vu 3100 Reciever, Harmon Kardon AVR 154, and my new piece. Samsung DVD-R175. I cant seem to figure out how to connect everything to make the dvd recorder, record off the satellite. I can only either get satellite to work or just the dvd. I tried hooking them seperately into the Harmon Kardon Reciever, and then I tried running the satellite through the dvd. Ive been at it for 4 hours pouring over info on the internet and reading my manuals. Im sorry, but I just cant seem to get it. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

:huh:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I think I've got this figured out, but some equipment has quirky behavior so we might need to troubleshoot a little.

Connect your Sat box to the AVR on the Video 2 input using S-video or Composite Video and RCA audio.

Connect the Video 1 output from the AVR to the AV1 input ond the DVD Recorder with standard Composite video and RCA Audio. Connect HDMI from the DVD Recorder to HDMI1 on the AVR. Go into the I/O setup on the AVR to assign HDMI1 for Audio and Video Input to Video 1.

Connect an S-Video and RCA audio from the AVR monitor out to the TV. Connect an HDMI from the AVR to the TV.

When you are watching Satellite select Video 2 on the AVR and the S-Video input on the TV. You will be able to record on the DVD player as well. Also use this selection when viewing your AVR on screen menu.

When you are watching the DVD player, select Video 1 on the AVR and HDMI input on your TV.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

i should say that this assumes you are using your AVR for sound exclusively and never use your TV speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is why more and more people are using an integrated satellite/cable receiver DVR. What you are asking is tough and requires allot of extra cabling. As we all know HDMI wont work for recording so you must use composite or S-video for the video connection to the DVD recorder audio can only be analog unless the DVR has a digital input for audio (most do not) 
Matt is coorect for the most part that you can go from the receivers A/V outputs but this means that the receiver needs to be on and the satellite receiver selected as the input. The better way is to take the sat. receivers analog A/V outputs and connect that directly to the DVD recorder. This should work unless the sat receiver only allows for one A/V output connection to work at a time.

Does the DVD recorder have a built in tuner?


----------



## Hwyman1971 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice gentlemen. I will try this when I get home tonight.
Just to put this out there as a thought. I was thinking what if I run the satellite to the tv with rca. put a Y in it and the other end to the dvd recorder. have the dvd hdmi out on the dvd into the tv's hdmi's input and then run sound from the tv into the harmon kardon??
What do you guys think of that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hwyman1971 said:


> Just to put this out there as a thought. I was thinking what if I run the satellite to the tv with rca. put a Y in it and the other end to the dvd recorder.


Not a good idea, not only is composite video (RCA) very poor to begin with but once you split the signal you will lose almost half the quality.


> have the dvd hdmi out on the dvd into the tv's hdmi's input and then run sound from the tv into the harmon kardon??
> What do you guys think of that?


If you run HDMI to the TV from the DVD recorder and then from the TV to the receiver via optical you will loose 5.1 audio as this causes the signal to only be output 2 channel using the displays output. (copyright issues prevent this)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Hwyman1971 said:


> I was thinking what if I run the satellite to the tv with rca. put a Y in it and the other end to the dvd recorder. have the dvd hdmi out on the dvd into the tv's hdmi's input and then run sound from the tv into the harmon kardon?? What do you guys think of that?


Did you read the manual??? ...I have a Toshiba DVR too, but I haven't set it up to record yet.

Try what Tony suggested: "The better way is to take the sat. receivers analog A/V outputs and connect that directly to the DVD recorder input.", then connect HDMI to TV and optical/coax to AVR; this will complete the SAT connection ......for DVR, connect HDMI to TV and again optical/coax to AVR.

This way, you can choose to either use the AVR or not when watching SAT and DVD's :yes:

The reason I don't suggest using your way is because if you use optical from TV to AVR, when you watch DVD's it won't send 5.1 just a stereo signal.


----------



## Hwyman1971 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, I looked over all the manuals for all my components.

You would figure that it would be an easy setup. I had a regular dvd before, removing that and putting the dvd recorder in, put a whole different spin on this.

I will take all this advice ive recieved so far and sit down and try some ideas when I get home. I'll let you know my progress and what ive tried so far.

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Hwyman1971 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, I figured it out. 
I redid one of my first trials. I inputted the satellite into the dvd recorder and the inputted the recorder into the reciever. Then I did video out from the reciever to the tv. 

It all works great now. 

Now I just have to figure out how to properly setup my logitech harmony remote. ughh.


----------

